

Tons Of Amendments Proposed For SOPA - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111215/01322617096/tons-amendments-proposed-sopa.shtml

======
kesto
I have heard and read a lot about the arguments against SOPA but what exactly
are its chances of passing either the House or Senate?

~~~
greyfade
There's really no way to know until it gets to the floor for its reading and
roll call.

------
lhnn
Don't be pacified into thinking an updated SOPA is not that bad for America.
It's a useless bill pushed by the most despicable, law-breaking organizations
in media. It's unnecessary in any form.

In practical terms, I hope DNS blocking becomes toothless, and it's
specifically called out that this law doesn't expand copyright law, but in
theory, organizations and individuals shouldn't stop pushing until this is a
dead bill.

